# Car tax



## Helenterry (Sep 20, 2013)

hi can anyone answer my question...if you own a car in Portugal and have not used it for 2 years do you have to pay back dated tax on it?
I would much appreciate an answer on this,thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm no expert but I think you'll find that not only will you have to pay the back dated road tax on it but also pay a fine for not paying the tax on time.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As TM says back tax + fines although they're not huge, you can SORN a vehicle Cancelamento Temporário de Matrícula (Decreto-Lei n.º 82/2011) - veículos de transporte rodoviário de mercadorias, equally if you sell a vehicle you're responsible for the road tax until it has been reregistered to new owner and removed from your NIF number.

If you have online access to your NIF number you can check what vehicles are registered to your Tax number when IUC is due the amount and any outstanding amounts & fines.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings but I think you'll also find that the longer you leave it, the more the fine will increase.


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

I sold my car at a stand 3 years ago. they did not re-register it and I found out I was liable for the back tax on it. the financias don't give a monkeys they just want the money so unfortunately its just a case of suck-it-up.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but it's not Financas job, it's the sellers responsibility to make sure that ownership is transferred that gives you protection, not really any different to UK where you'd still be liable if you didn't make sure ownership was transferred


----------

